# Blank screen issue



## rimp (Sep 27, 2012)

I just finished installing Xorg (took ten hours not sure if that's normal) and edited the rc.conf file like the handbook says and ran startx only to see a blank screen. I rebooted and tried the test with same results and no shortcuts or key commands can get me back to the shell. I am unfamiliar with how to configure the right files to fix this or how to find out whats going on.( I do know how to configure files) If anyone could help that would be appreciated.

my rig:
Acer Aspire one d257-13404 with 10.1" display 

If that helps


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 27, 2012)

Did you configure Xorg like it outlines here?


----------



## bkouhi (Sep 27, 2012)

Does your laptop supports Nvidia Optimus or ATI hybrid technologies? If yes, go to BIOS and disable it. There is no support for Nvidia Optimus and ATI hybrid in FreeBSD. And if your answer in No, read this instructions and follow it. It might work.


----------



## SNK (Sep 28, 2012)

What does the log of Xorg say? Did you run Xorg -configure? Did you try the xorg.conf that got produced? Why did you use ports instead of a package? Which version of FreeBSD do you use? Do you have Intel graphics?


----------

